# 2-Door Phaeton?



## 7kidchaos (Oct 31, 2007)

Some time ago when I was researching Phaetons, perhaps on Google, I recall running across a nice photo of a 2-door Phaeton (which I initially thought was available).
Now I can't find that photo and realize that it must have been a rare photo, not to mention car.
Can anybody tell me the story behind the 2-door Phaeton? Was there ever one anywhere in production?


----------



## Qest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: 2-Door Phaeton? (7kidchaos)*









The 2 door Phaeton never happened, but the Bentley version of the same car did very well. Imagine deleting the turbos and adding giant VW badges front and rear and you have the idea.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: 2-Door Phaeton? (Qest)*

Is this what you were thinking of ?








I don't know if it is a photoshopped image or a real car, but the result is very realistic...


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: 2-Door Phaeton? (Zaphh)*

WOW, talk about love at first sight. Where can I get one of those?
What was VW thinking, by not offering the Phaeton in a coupe. There's an office that I visit occasionally where I must park in such a way that the front 2/3 of my vehicle is obscured by a building. I can't count the times that upon returning to my Phaeton I've thought to myself that the rear of the Phaeton looks much more like a sporty coupe than a big sedan. 
That picture brings into focus the detail of just the vehicle I would have imagined.
Again, WOW. I'd do whatever necessary to put a baby like that in my garage. Thanks for sharing that picture! Was there more to that story?


----------



## 7kidchaos (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: 2-Door Phaeton? (357Sig)*

YES!!! 
That's the picture I saw 2 years ago. Is that snow on the windshield?
How soon can I buy one from my local VW dealer?


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: 2-Door Phaeton? (357Sig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *357Sig* »_
Again, WOW. I'd do whatever necessary to put a baby like that in my garage. Thanks for sharing that picture! Was there more to that story?

I don't know. It's a single picture that I found on a French forum. But you have the license plate of the guy, so it should be possible to find him and ask him the story behind








Anyone here has good enough accointances with German police, in order to find the owner of this Phaeton ?


----------



## Sky.GB (Jul 22, 2008)

These are some of the first renditions before the world economy went caputs. Although I believe the last one to be the Passat coupe out sometime this or next year and the first to be an artist taking creative license by cross-breeding an SL and Phaeton. Either way, its beautiful.


----------



## Sky.GB (Jul 22, 2008)

whoops missed the second one


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Sky.GB)*

More coupes!


















































_Modified by Paldi at 12:21 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: 2-Door Phaeton? (7kidchaos)*

The watermark "CWWCarDesign" is a dead giveaway that this is nothing more than a clever Photoshop. CWW specializes in virtual car renderings.
So no, this car does not exist in reality. But wouldn't it be great if it did? I can't say I like the styling of the Continental GT that much, which is as close as you're going to get to a 2-door Phaeton in real life.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_More coupes!







_Modified by Paldi at 12:21 PM 2-26-2009_

Interesting suicide door.


----------

